# need advice on backing up hard drive



## XmoyoX (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a maxtor hard drive that came out of a Dish DVR HD 921 that has 5 partitiones(linux)..I need to make a ghost image of that hard drive and put it on a new hard drive.

I have the new hard drive and i ordered a external hard drive case that uses a usb cable.

I am looking for suggestions as to the best and most user friendly way to accomplish this.This will be my first hard drive back up and install.

Any sofware suggestions are welcome to.

Thanks
Moyo


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ghost


----------

